# cabinet hinges



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can find (or do they make) 90 degree cabinet hinges? Looked on home depots site, didnt see any there. Any feedback would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

You probably have to go to home depot. Most hardware stores have an assortment of cabinet hinges. Try rockler or woodcraft websites. Or google cabinet hinge. There are several websites that sell woodworking hardware.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

What for, specifically the weight rating.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bought a set from homey depot last week for my sons dresser.


----------



## nicewood (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you have the facility to drill the door for hinges, if you do concealed hinges are an option in 90 or 110 degree


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Go to a local cabinet shop and purchase some. Most manufactures buy boxes full of European hinges and keep them on the shelves.


----------

